# Confused about this censor size info



## fluidmania (May 18, 2013)

Well am new to the world of photography and am learning bit by bit. I was going through some pictures at Devianart and on one pic i saw this cam info "Sensor size = 5 mm". 
I have attached a image. What size is the uploader talking about? Can anybody help me out on this?


----------



## BumpyMunky (May 18, 2013)

I suspect it is a typo, as it should be 35mm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2013)

Devianart is obviously not a place to learn about the specifications of cameras.

If you want to know the camera specifications, look at the Canon website, or one of the hardware oriented photo web sites, there are many good ones.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#Specifications


----------



## Forceflow (May 18, 2013)

devianArt appears to calculate the sensor size by seeing how large your original picture is. This is obviously a flawed mechanism if you don't upload full sized images. (And who does that anyways?) The idea is that if you cropped your image obviously the used sensor size is smaller, but again, it only works if you upload the 100% crop.


----------



## fluidmania (May 18, 2013)

BumpyMunky said:


> I suspect it is a typo, as it should be 35mm.



nah, i was just checking the camera's settings info and as i already knew 5D's sensor size, i got little hmm "what's that"... ;D


----------



## fluidmania (May 18, 2013)

Forceflow said:


> devianArt appears to calculate the sensor size by seeing how large your original picture is. This is obviously a flawed mechanism if you don't upload full sized images. (And who does that anyways?) The idea is that if you cropped your image obviously the used sensor size is smaller, but again, it only works if you upload the 100% crop.



great, thanks. Will keep that in mind


----------



## distant.star (May 18, 2013)

.
"I learn by going where I have to go."

*The Waking*
-Theodore Roethke


----------

